# Sigma Announces Their Black Friday Deals



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 21, 2015)

```
<p>RONKONKOMA, N.Y.–(<a href="http://www.businesswire.com/" rel="nofollow">BUSINESS WIRE</a>)–Sigma Corporation of America, a leading DSLR lens and camera manufacturer, announces Black Friday deals on five of the company’s top lenses, including the popular 50mm F1.4 DG HSM Art from the industry-renowned Global Vision line which was named Imaging Resource’s 2014 Prime Lens of the Year. Offers of up to $300 off are valid starting today, Nov. 20, and can be found on <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsigmaphoto.com%2Flp%2Fblack-friday-2015&esheet=51228743&newsitemid=20151120005026&lan=en-US&anchor=sigmaphoto.com%2Flp%2Fblack-friday-2015&index=2&md5=2806ddd28c33d874e19915c30141b422" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">sigmaphoto.com/lp/black-friday-2015</a> through Cyber Monday, Nov. 30.</p>
<p>Sigma Corporation of America’s line of award-winning lenses includes recent recognitions such as American Photo’s 2014 Editor’s Choice, Popular Photography’s 2014 Outstanding Product, PCMag’s 2014 Editor’s Choice, and more.</p>
<p>This year’s Black Friday deals include:</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1045458-REG/sigma_311101_50mm_f_1_4_dg_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><b>50mm F1.4 DG HSM Art</b><b><span class="bwuline"> (#311) – $100 OFF</span></b></a>

Originally $949, now $849</p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Completely reengineered, the ultimate standard fast prime, at the best holiday season pricing</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Designed for super-resolution DSLRs and tested with Sigma’s exclusive super-resolution MTF system</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/873391-REG/Sigma_883_101_18_250mm_F3_5_6_3_DC_Macro.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><b>18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM</b><b><span class="bwuline"> (#883) – $250 OFF</span></b></a>

Originally $549, now $299</p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">High-performance and versatile, perfect one-solution lens for on-the-go photography and whatever happens next on your family adventures</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">With an easy twist of the zoom dial, get wide-angle for group shots, telephoto for action shots and close ups for details</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Compact, fitting easily into a day bag to capture and preserve family moments</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/689620-REG/Sigma_583101_17_50mm_F2_8_EX_DC.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><b>17-50mm F2.8 EX DC OS HSM</b><b><span class="bwuline"> (#583) – $250 OFF</span></b></a>

Originally $669, now $419</p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Compact, constant aperture standard zoom perfect for wedding and portrait photography</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Class-leading performance featuring OS for low-light and one hybrid aspherical lens for sharp images with great contrast</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Step up from the kit lens to a wide, standard zoom designed for APS-C DSLRs at a great price</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/689577-REG/Sigma_589101_70_200mm_f_2_8_EX_DG.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><b>70-200mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM</b><b><span class="bwuline"> (#589) – $250 OFF</span></b></a>

Originally $1,399, now $1,149</p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Optically stabilized and highly versatile</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Pro’s choice for sport, portraiture and documentary photography, priced for enthusiasts and students</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Fast, constant F2.8 aperture is perfect for capturing action and sports</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/806377-REG/Sigma_258101_105mm_f_2_8_EX_DG.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><b>105mm F2.8 Macro EX DG OS HSM</b><b><span class="bwuline"> (#258) – $300 OFF</span></b></a>

Originally $969, now $669</p>
<ul>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Large aperture macro lens featuring 1:1 magnification, optical stabilization and fast, quiet HSM for advanced performance of close-up photography</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Excellent correction for all types of aberration and distortion</li>
<li class="bwlistitemmargb">Fast F2.8 prime lens for high-quality performance at a great price</li>
</ul>
<p>For information about Sigma, these Black Friday deals or ongoing Instant Savings, go to <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sigmaphoto.com&esheet=51228743&newsitemid=20151120005026&lan=en-US&anchor=www.sigmaphoto.com&index=8&md5=3ad3665d51728bc727eb79870540d359" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">www.sigmaphoto.com</a> or follow the company on <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FSigma_Photo&esheet=51228743&newsitemid=20151120005026&lan=en-US&anchor=Twitter&index=9&md5=6312e3365c2ee26f62cd992f79fd599a" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Twitter</a>, <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fsigmaphoto&esheet=51228743&newsitemid=20151120005026&lan=en-US&anchor=Instagram&index=10&md5=e5fe21e8fa0d453b7c49e116ac8a057c" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Instagram</a> and <a href="http://cts.businesswire.com/ct/CT?id=smartlink&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FSigmaCorporationofAmerica&esheet=51228743&newsitemid=20151120005026&lan=en-US&anchor=Facebook&index=11&md5=66c158fb6fa7bec4a7d2cb36c6b4d4fc" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Facebook</a>.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## AJ (Nov 22, 2015)

That is a _very_ good price on 17-50/2.8 OS.


----------

